# Players Wanted for Online Swords & Wizardry Game...



## Methuslah (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello!

I'm looking for players for an IRC Swords & Wizardry (Core Rules) campaign I'm starting up, to be run on alternate Wednesdays between 2100-0000 GMT in a Dragonsfoot chat room. The first session is scheduled for September 10th; the intention is to run through some of the old Judges Guild modules, with some adaptations, naturally...

Anyone interested?

Richard


----------



## jreyst (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey just thought I'd let you know about a new Swords & Wizardry SRD (online rules reference) website at swordsandwizardry (or also available via swordsandwizardry.) The site is based on the Complete Rules, not the Core rules but it might still be helpful to you.

Have fun!


----------

